# Best thing to snack on?



## smile4loubie (Jan 26, 2010)

What are the best things to snack on?
What veg/fruit/nuts etc etc???


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2010)

I think for me the best thing is carrott sticks and fruit wise i have a handful of grapes no more then 10 , peanuts are also a good thing to snack on as well.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2010)

For me it's usually carrot sticks, or a mandarin orange. Some of my microwave crisps and a dip on special occasions.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 26, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> For me it's usually carrot sticks, or a mandarin orange. Some of my microwave crisps and a dip on special occasions.



microwave crisps? and what dip?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm addicted to oranges, and now craving carrots.  At least I wont need to tan this year!


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 26, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm addicted to oranges, and now craving carrots.  At least I wont need to tan this year!



lol!!!! very true


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm addicted to oranges, and now craving carrots.  At least I wont need to tan this year!



Lisa your a tonic hun xx


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> microwave crisps? and what dip?



Might be Gaucamole, or salsa, or cauliflower dip. They're all in the recipe section.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 26, 2010)

What are microwave crisps?? (Am i being really dumb here)


----------



## am64 (Jan 26, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> What are microwave crisps?? (Am i being really dumb here)



check out alisonM receipe in the forum...if i find it before you i'll post you link!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 27, 2010)

Here it is: Microwave crisps.


----------

